# Sequin tackle twill



## northernkentucky (Oct 21, 2011)

Does anyone know where to purchase embroidery sequin tackle twills? For instance if I wanted the word CHEER done in sequins... using the sequins with the thread that could be sewn on as one piece on clothing item. Not the sequin transfers! Need the actual tackle twill piece.


----------



## jennjenn97 (Jul 30, 2007)

Interesting?


----------



## 1stoptees (Jul 24, 2009)

I have gone to the fabric store and found sequined material and heat pressed a backing on it to make it stiff enough to cut with my Ioline. Cut design and letter just fine. Hope this helps


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

What did you use for backing?


----------



## northernkentucky (Oct 21, 2011)

yeah...i love the idea. just working on mechanics. considering buying more machines with factory attachment.


----------



## northernkentucky (Oct 21, 2011)

it is very interesting jennjenn.... and as you know glitter and burnouts only go so far... taking it to the next level!!!!!


----------



## 1stoptees (Jul 24, 2009)

I usually just use Wonder Under(the heaviest available). I light press with heat press, peel of the paper backing and it will work on the Ioline flatbead cutter. Do not over press the Wonder Under, it will melt and come through the fabric. Also play with the heat setting because if it gets too hot the sequins wil start to come off. Sound complicated, but it really isn't.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Interesting idea... can you show a picture of exactly what you are looking for? What color sequins are you looking for?

If I understand it correctly, you are looking for a piece of tackle twill that has sequin lettering sewn on it. It could be sent to you and you can then sew it onto a garment? The only problem I see with this would be that the tackle twill might not lay flat on the garment because the stitching for the sequins would be on the back. 

This is certainly something I can produce depending on what you are looking for pricing wise. What type of embroidery format would you need, DST?

As an example, here's a shirt I made for the wife last xmas...











Something like this could easily be sewn onto a piece of tackle twill and I could create an applique embroidery file with placement, tackdown and satin edge stitching if that is what you are looking for?


----------

